#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Reviews >  >  Wangedikala Hiking-Near to bambarakanda waterfall!

## Medusa

I am interested to hiking. Wangedikala hiking is most enjoyable in my hiking journey.It's located near to bambarakanda waterfall.It took nearly 4 hours to go to top and 2 and 1/5 hours to go bottom.It's middle range of height. If you are beginner to hiking this mountain is preferable. :trekking:  Make sure to go with your gang, there are camping facilities also. Please avoid rainy seasons.You must bring your own foods and water. For us it's very enjoyable we start morning 9 o'clock from the bottom and reach 12 o'clock to the peak. On the top there are many beautiful places to take photos. Don't forget to bring your selfie sticks on the second peak there's a work to that. :Smile: 

It's very enjoyable. There's no leeches at the sunny days. Wangedikala is the best place to hike. Try it with your gang.

Have a enjoyable hike!! :trekking:

----------

